# Victory Shooting Staff For 2009!!!



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

We are accepting applications throught the end of next week. I need a full resume with pics please. Please include local shop you shoot for or out of. 

please send all info to: [email protected]

We look forward to giving back to the shooters. 

On a side note. 

Victory Archery is paying Cont. in EVERY CLASS in the IBO ans ASA. if you shoot Victory arrows in a class we will pay 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. :darkbeer:

Bowjunkie


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Bump


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Good Luck everyone, and to victory for a great year in 09


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

email sent......


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

Due to high volume of inquiries, if you send an email resume, please put your ArcheryTalk member ID. So when you pm me and ask "did I get it" I will know to whom is asking without digging into my emails....THanks

Brian


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

email sent


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

GOt some very nice resumes. Keep them comming. :darkbeer: Bowjunkie


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Sent you a PM Brian.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Just as Brian said....there has been some great resumes sent Keep them coming because the team will be pick SOON!


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

How soon?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

muckdog said:


> How soon?


Don't quote me but I think it's Oct 1


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

These are awesome shafts!


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Id like to say thanks for the chance to become part of the team.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

insolent minx said:


> These are awesome shafts!


AWESOME is an understatement.....THESE are by FAR the BEST TRUE CARBON arrows in the market place. 


The fat shafts with the label showing the heavy side spine. ( no one else) does it. 

To the true consistancy.


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Question...*

is it limited to people with or shoot out of shops?

can it be an avg hunting joe??


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

red28 said:


> is it limited to people with or shoot out of shops?
> 
> can it be an avg hunting joe??


It is not limited to anyone. If your local shop does not carry them then it will be you job to get them to carry them. :wink: That way you can send people to them to buy arrows. 

Bowjunkie


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Email Sent.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*staff shooter*

e-mail sent


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

E-mail sent with resume.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Please keep in mind, like when applying for a job you write your personal info...accomplishments....possible cover letter; Victory wants to get to know you. Also, it is not limited to the "bigtime" archer but those with a personality and likeability<---is that one word:wink: 

We want your help to promote and grow with us....promote archery in general in the best light possible.

Samantha


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*dam sam then I am a sure bet*



bowtech_babe said:


> Please keep in mind, like when applying for a job you write your personal info...accomplishments....possible cover letter; Victory wants to get to know you. Also, it is not limited to the "bigtime" archer but those with a personality and likeability<---is that one word:wink:
> 
> We want your help to promote and grow with us....promote archery in general in the best light possible.
> 
> Samantha




Shooting with you two in Bedford, IN taught me a lesson, practice more and shoot what you two shoot. I bet that triple crown (winner )trophy looks good on the wall.
I have signed up to shoot for Alpine in 2009. Talk to ya soon and congrats on the IBO triple crown. Getting ready to chase bambi 10/1/08
Todd
Fishers, IN


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*yup, best shafts i have ever shot*

I have been very pleased with the HV shafts , I shoot the 350 hv and i love them, until someelse shoots them in your group and the pin nock takes you out of the scoreing, but hey, its not the shafts that do it, its tryign to get in that twevel ring with everyone else. lol Great arrows keep up the good work, let me and wife knwo if we can do anything to help you guys, I have worked last 4 ATA shows, and love to meet an talk to people, we are at at least 5-6 shoots a year, and all our local ones, let us knwo what ya think of those resumes we sent in cant wait to get that big Deer down now. good luck to eveyone this year in the deer woods




Ken and Janice Davis Team Pearson Pro Staff


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Looking forward to the announcement. Whether I'm chosen or not, Victory has been a great company to work with and my arrow of choice for target and hunting. I hope to score my first deer of 2008 very soon.

Good luck to all and shoot straight...
thenson


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anybody been contacted about being chosen for Victory's shooting staff?


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

I will let everyone know by the middle of the month. Thanks for all the great applications. This thread is offically closed. Thanks Bowjunkie


----------

